# Tires for Porsche 7-slots. 7" and 8"



## truedevil (Apr 4, 2005)

So i picked up a set of porsche wheels, will be running 4x100 to 5x130 25 mm adaptors all around. I was wondering what options i would have as far as tires go. I would like some stretch but am unsure of what would look good on these wheels....
i was thinking of running 195/40/16s all around
OR
185/50/16 front and 195/50/16 rear
OR 
any other options??
Thanks!


----------



## truedevil (Apr 4, 2005)

should i do 195/40s all around??


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (truedevil)*

I've got 195/45R16 on the 7", 205/40R16 on the 8". I can tell you that they maintain the rolling diameter as close as possible to stock. But in terms of stretch, I'll let the pics illustrate.
195/45 on 7"








205/40 on 8"








Side to side comparison








Not much stretch at all as you can see. The problem with a low profile 185 is the load rating. You'll find that not a lot of these tyres will have an identical load rating to stock. I'd say go for 195/40 all-round.


----------



## truedevil (Apr 4, 2005)

you sir, i want to kiss. thanks for the info!
ive made up my mind.
cheers
George


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (truedevil)*

interestingly, different tires are not all the same. I don't know brand tire that is, but i have falken 512s 205-40/16 on my 7s and 8s and they stretch plenty more than that. 
that falken tire was known to be narrower than normal, and there aren't many left out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let me find a pic.


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (dubswede)*

Falken Ziex 512 205-40/16
on a 16x8








on a 16x7


----------



## truedevil (Apr 4, 2005)

broken link (red x!)


----------



## truedevil (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tires for Porsche 7-slots. 7" and 8" (truedevil)*

beautiful.
has anyone run any p zero neros and done some stretch on them?


----------



## TM850R (Sep 14, 2007)

Is there a standard center bore for Porsche wheels? Im sure they have changed a bit over the years. Anyone know some specs on them or where to get the specs for each year?


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (TM850R)*

it's something like 67 or 67.1mm iirc. 
I got my adapters from motorsport-tech.com and they knew everything to make them accurately. I remember the phone call, i started to ask about hub diameters and he said, "ya, we know all the specs."


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (dubswede)*

Run continental 195/40 all around
or you can do 165/40 front and 195/40 rear
imo i'd run the 165's up front and 195/40's out rear
195/45 has a weird look to them on a narrow wheel
But good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

